# Funny (but disturbing) Halloween humour by Stephen Lynch.



## Scared Skinny (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I've loved this since I stumbled across it a few years back - but it still creeps me out.


----------



## icequeen1113 (Sep 22, 2013)

found this on YouTube and forced everyone I know to listen to it .


----------

